# what external usb sound card with RS SPL meter



## NJANDY (Aug 26, 2010)

I am looking for recommendations for an external sound card for my laptop (windows XP) to hook up to a radio shack SPL meter. I intend to run REW (i have never tried it before) on my new Submersive when it arrives in about a week.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The Behringer UCA202 is about the cheapest one out there. I believe it works well with XP.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## NJANDY (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Wayne! Just ordered it.


----------

